# FINALLY able to find time to shoot! CC Welcome



## TylerF (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been very busy lately with work, switching jobs, moving into a new apartment and have not been able to find time to touch my camera. Well I finally decided I want my niche or specialty to be automotive photography. Low and behold, right after I make that decision, an automotive show came to town lol. Less than ideal environment, but I got a few keepers. Let me know what you think!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

They look squished.  Real closeup using wide angle?

Also serious light dropoff problem with that Porsche.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 2, 2013)

the mazda was close up with a wide lens, the ford was kinda close but its a tiny compact car so it looks odd from the start lol. It was really cramped in there lol. I also uploaded the wrong photo of the porsche, I tried to dodge a bit of the top to being the black out, but the background was all windows at night (terrible reflections lol) the right one is up now. not much better, but I dont mind it.


----------



## KmH (Mar 3, 2013)

The Corvette and Mazda both looks under exposed if the car colors are white.
For me the Mazda grill area, front valence is to dark.

I liked to also light car interiors when I did car shoots.

As mentioned, because of the light fall off, or lack of light, they all look like you didn't have enough lights, and/or used light modifiers that were to small.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the Vette shot.


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Softer light would help these.


----------



## gw2424 (Mar 3, 2013)

You can tell that #1 is begging for a lower perspective. Then on 2 and 3 go for a 3/4 shot (Especially 3).


----------



## TylerF (Mar 3, 2013)

I wish I had control over my lighting/positioning lol. I was at a car show (aka a car every 3 feet, terrible indoor lights with high ceilings and about 300 people.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Mar 3, 2013)

I think these are pretty good considering the circumstances.  It's really challenging making something work well when you have no control over the setting.

I can't help but wonder if you had replaced the background in any of these ?
I've never been to a car show so have no real reference to what the setups look like IRL.


----------



## KmH (Mar 3, 2013)

TylerF said:


> I wish I had control over my lighting/positioning lol. I was at a car show (aka a car every 3 feet, terrible indoor lights with high ceilings and about 300 people.


You still control the exposure, and if allowed, could have used some on/off camera flash.

Posting in the Commercial/Product Photography forum pretty much implies you have total control of the shot.


----------



## TylerF (Mar 3, 2013)

KmH said:


> TylerF said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had control over my lighting/positioning lol. I was at a car show (aka a car every 3 feet, terrible indoor lights with high ceilings and about 300 people.
> ...



I see your point. I guess I was unsure on where to post. If you want to move it, I'm ok with that. 

Ill post before pics to show you what the conditions were btw (for whoever asked)


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 3, 2013)

For what they are, basic shots at a car show they are ok. They aren't great and they aren't bad, just pictures.


----------

